# Unfixable Touareg



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Copy/pasting my story to every VW/TDI forum that will have me.

Hey everyone, brand new account, first post here. This will probably be long winded so please bare with me.

(This section is skippable and just gives a bit of my VW history)
First, a little about me. I'm 33, I've been a VW guy since I was 15 when my cousin bought a G60 Corrado. My first car at 16 was an 87 GTI 16v. Since then I've had an 89 GTI 16V, an 88 Scirocco 16v, a 99 GTI VR6, a 2000 S4, a 2001 A4, a 2000 Jetta 2.slow, a 2016 Golf R, and now a 2010 Touareg V6 TDI. Somewhere in there I had 2 60's splitty busses, a much loved project that never came to be. I am a VW GUY. I always thought if I ever got a tattoo my first one would be the VW and Audi rings. I've spent years (altho its been probably a decade since) hanging with DurtyDubs in Atlanta, going to Southern Volks Fest, Southern Worthersee, DurtyFest or whatever it was called, H20 in Ocean City, etc etc. That's who I am.

(The important bits)

1.)I bought a 2010 VW Touareg late in September of 2019. The emissions recall had been done April of 2019, I was the first owner since. By February of 2020 it started giving me an AdBlue warning. I've owned a 2013 Ram 2500 SLT and a 2016 Ram 2500 Laramie so DEF is no foreign concept to me. The warning on the dash said "100 miles until no restart", kinda sudden I thought but no big. Bought a jug when I got around to it, went to add it, DEF tank was FULL. By this time I was down to under 50 miles no restart. I called my closest VW dealership (about 50miles away) and they told me it would be several months before they could even look at it. Called my 2nd closest VW Dealership and they could get to it the next day. I arranged a tow truck and as we loaded the Touareg onto the truck, the DEF light went away. Everything was already arranged so I sent it to VW anyway. After they inspected it they said the tech found a "puddy like substance" clogging the DEF injector and asked what kind of DEF I had been using. They were already gearing me up for an almost $600 repair, I may copy/paste from the email in a later message. Obviously I sorted it, the tank was dropped and cleaned, tank heater replaced, AdBlu added, and DEF injector replaced all under extended emissions warranty. Car was returned to me late Feb.

2.) In April I got another AdBlu warning. Popped open the tank, it was full. I ordered my first VagCom to do the DEF tank reset and not deal with the dealership's silly turn around time. Tank reset didn't work. This time I had enough mileage to drive it down, so me and my wife took off early one morning and brought it to the dealer. We waited almost an entire day for them to say they couldn't fix it that day, they gave me a base model Nissan Versa to take home. Whatever, I had fun with it, car was getting fixed, no worries on my end. Spent about 4 weeks there until the final remedy was replacing the ECU. Got the car back in May.

3.) In mid August I got an "Engine Fault Workshop" code on the dash. Car goes into limp mode and that warning flashes and beeps in the screen. After a VagCom scan I see that fuel pressure is dropping. After you cycle the ignition, issue goes away and everything is fine, until you get a little agressive w the throttle, pops back up. I call up my dealer service department and schedule to have it in. My Touareg went in on August 20th. Spoiler alert, its December 23rd and I still don't have it back. From my research it seemed to be a high pressure fuel pump issue and I relayed all info to the service department. They confirmed to me it was the HPFP and they'd be replacing it.

4.) Sept. 14th i was told my car was ready to go. Drove down (about an hour and 15mins) to pick it up. About an hour on my way home, speed up to pass someone, "Engine Fault Workshop" and limp mode. I immediately pull over and call service and tell them I'm on my way back. This time I get a rental car (the extended emissions warranty is the only warranty from VW to require a loaner, AFAIK).

5.) The story gets really messy from here and isnt really relevant to what I'm dealing with now so I'll leave it out for now. Suffice to say that I spend the next 2months going back and forth with the dealer until I finally contact VW Customee Care. After telling my story there (we were 2 days away from my car having been in service for 14weeks) the Customer Care rep elevates my issue to VW RCM (Regional Case Manager).

6.) VW RCMs even have problems communicating with and getting info from the dealer's service dpt. They begin retelling me the same sad excuses I get from service. After 2 weeks of this mess I end up making enough noise to have direct contact with one of the 2 RCM supervisors for my region. He has been as helpful as he can be, although what he can actually do for me is very limited, but I have no complaints with him or his department (even though I have had some fairly heated conversations with them).

7.) Where we stand as of today, December 23rd, is that the RCM supervisor is working with the TDI Litigation Department to buy back the vehicle. This has been in process for about 2 weeks now, and that department just informed the RCM Supervisor today that they will be vacationing until Jan. 8th and to hell with me and my car that has been down for over 4months. The service Department is to a point of throwing random parts to see if it can be fixed. The service department has the RQM (I've been told this department is their corporate master techs who assist with vehicles that can't be figured out) on the line and still no one can get this Touareg running. Tomorrow marks 18 weeks I've been without my vehicle and as of right now there appears to be no end in sight.
*
LIST OF REPLACED PARTS*
DEF tank
DEF tank heater
DEF injector
2 Nox sensors
ECU
In tank fuel pump
HPFP
All fuel lines
Fuel Filter
Fuel Rail
Fuel Injectors
Glow Plugs
DPF
Turbo
I'm sure there's more but thats off the top of my head.

!!!!!QUESTIONS!!!!

I would like to ask, has ANYONE HERE ever been involved with anything like this? Does anyone have any sort of experience in a situation like this? What can I expect, what should I be aware of? Clearly I've been contacting a few attorneys and I'm thinking it may be the time to pull the trigger and weigh out my legal options but from you guys, can anyone give me any insight as to how your situation went? Has anyone had a used TDI bought back by VW? Any help or info is beyond appreciated.

I have tried to make this post as calm and collected as possible, I have left out lots of details and names, but I am beyond furious. I'm exhausted, I'm beat, I've gone thru a whole industrial sized bottle of excedrin migraine, and I'm absolutely terrified that my family is going to get F$%@*& when this is all said and done

If you read all of this, thank you so much for your time. And to everyone, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have not been through this but all I can say for the time being do try and enjoy your holiday. Accept that you won't hear anything back for 2 weeks. It sounds like you have another car so at least you are not without transportation.

I think you are on point to start contacting attorneys. Have any of the attorneys given you any guidance? I would not accept any offer of buy back with out it being looked at by an attorney for sure as I'm sure you have seen how complicated dealers and even manufactures can make lemon buy backs.

Know this is probably almost over for you. Hope you have a good holiday. 


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

vdubbugman53 said:


> I have not been through this but all I can say for the time being do try and enjoy your holiday. Accept that you won't hear anything back for 2 weeks. It sounds like you have another car so at least you are not without transportation.
> 
> I think you are on point to start contacting attorneys. Have any of the attorneys given you any guidance? I would not accept any offer of buy back with out it being looked at by an attorney for sure as I'm sure you have seen how complicated dealers and even manufactures can make lemon buy backs.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks buddy! Absolutely, ill be coasting and kicking back starting this evening. Its time for some good family time and tons of gaming!

I hate to say it but I've contacted SEVERAL attorneys and haven't been able to get any real info. I think the curveball in this situation is that it's a 10year old car, but it has a brand new manufacturer's warranty, this can't be a common situation. I'll probably begin a real hard-core attorney search on Monday.

Thanks again, and a happy holidays to you too!


----------



## keitha1 (Jan 5, 2003)

My 2 cents. I used to own a Mercedes 2010 ML350 Bluetec Diesel. Car ran pretty well for me, but I was worried about all the controversy about finding diesel fuel with ultra low sulfur content. Anyway, there were reports of many growing problems with engine failures and complaints about the way people were handled. And that was Mercedes USA giving folks the run around (For a short time, I also owned a Sprinter diesel camper, so I was following it pretty closely.) 
Anyhow, as much as I loved diesels, and after having concerns about a subsequent 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Ecodiesel that I owned, I swore off European diesel SUVs (the Jeep had a diesel engine made in Italy). 
Point is, you have to really be willing to "roll with the punches" on the diesels. Lots of people have few or no problems - but those that do.... 

Treg is a nice vehicle - perhaps you can find a nice used 2016/2017 gasser? I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

keitha1 said:


> My 2 cents. I used to own a Mercedes 2010 ML350 Bluetec Diesel. Car ran pretty well for me, but I was worried about all the controversy about finding diesel fuel with ultra low sulfur content. Anyway, there were reports of many growing problems with engine failures and complaints about the way people were handled. And that was Mercedes USA giving folks the run around (For a short time, I also owned a Sprinter diesel camper, so I was following it pretty closely.)
> Anyhow, as much as I loved diesels, and after having concerns about a subsequent 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Ecodiesel that I owned, I swore off European diesel SUVs (the Jeep had a diesel engine made in Italy).
> Point is, you have to really be willing to "roll with the punches" on the diesels. Lots of people have few or no problems - but those that do....
> 
> Treg is a nice vehicle - perhaps you can find a nice used 2016/2017 gasser? I hope it works out well for you.


You're very right. There were a lot of personal things that went into the purchase, but basically I thought it would be nice to combine my love of diesels with my love of VWs in a vehicle I've wanted since I was barely old enough to drive. I figured the extended emissions warranty, good price, on a very well cared for vehicle it all just made sense. And even the issues I've had so far, they've been remedied and I haven't been stranded in the meantime. But now I just can't help but have this suspicion that I'm being dragged along here until I cave and they try to give me pennies for something I poured a ton of my hard earned cash into. Honestly, I wouldn't be upset if they called me and said the Touareg was good to go its all fixed! I LOVED my Touareg.

Unfortunately for us diesel guys it seems like the rest of the world is doing their best to do away with diesels all together. I absolutely won't own another one unless its a Cummins, maybe certain ranges of PSDs in normal 3/4 or full ton trucks. I've learned a hard lesson here. 

Thanks for your positivity, much appreciated


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow there is a lot going on here. Post at club touareg.
Diesels in the rest of the world aren't going anywhere, only in ****in America. In the rest of the world you can buy a new twin turbo v8 TDI Touareg making 550hp.

Few questions - what janky ass brand of DEF were you using? Hopefully you say only Volkswagen brand.
DEF warnings start going off 1k miles out of empty - why do you wait until the tank is empty to refil? Under I think 300 miles the car wont restart - has to be towed to dealership

There is so much going on w/ this car. Why would a 10 year old car just NOW have gotten its 'fix' done? This makes me wonder how many years it was sitting outside in a lot for before getting 'fixed'

Since you have vagcom list ALL of the codes you've ever pulled out of the car please

Post your answers at club touareg also.


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Wow there is a lot going on here. Post at club touareg.
> Diesels in the rest of the world aren't going anywhere, only in ****in America. In the rest of the world you can buy a new twin turbo v8 TDI Touareg making 550hp.
> 
> Few questions - what janky ass brand of DEF were you using? Hopefully you say only Volkswagen brand.
> ...


Haha if you think THIS is a lot of problems, you should see my full notebook with names, contact info, dates, what all has happened. 

I had never added any DEF, the light is supposed to go off at 1500miles. It went off and said 100miles. The DEF tank was full. VW brand DEF is AdBlu. Pretty much any DEF you find will be made to those same standards listed on AdBlu, you most certainly don't need to pay an insane amount per LITER of DEF to get the AdBlu name. But hey, my Touareg is setting in service for over 4 months, what do I know? Lol

I'm not looking for any answers to fixes we are WELL beyond that, I'm just trying to find anyone thats been in a similar situation and if so how did it turn out. 

But yes you are right you CAN buy the twin turbo V8 TDI Touareg but there's only a handful being made and they are going to be the last TDIs VW makes from my understanding. A lot of major European cities are beginning to ban diesels inside their city limits from news that I've been reading the past year or so.

Thanks for the response though, good luck out there! Hopefully no one else ever has to go through this madness!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Well first of all, if you truly ARE under the extended warranty, adblue is free for you and the dealer should replenish it at every oil change and every time it gets low in between.

If for some reason you're buying your own - I've heard lots of issues of people using non Volkswagen DEF causing problems in the system

Europe isn't banning diesels - 99% of the cars (exaggeration..) in Europe and Russia are all diesels. Gas powered cars are a huge minority.

Also, if your Touareg is truly under extended warranty, they should be giving you a loaner car - you shouldn't be car-less the past 5 mos

The myriad issues you have and the fact a 10 year old car JUST got fixed makes me think this car was legit. sitting at the TDI holding lot for years until it was fixed - sitting is hell on cars

I dont see you listing mileage anywhere

Have you posted on CT?


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Well first of all, if you truly ARE under the extended warranty, adblue is free for you and the dealer should replenish it at every oil change and every time it gets low in between.
> 
> If for some reason you're buying your own - I've heard lots of issues of people using non Volkswagen DEF causing problems in the system
> 
> ...


I truly do not mean this in any sort of mean way, all in fun but... did you even READ my first post? Lol 

I've had a rental for 100days now at VW's expense. $34/day. I'm not carless. But a base model, smoked in, burn holed out Rav4 is in no way acceptable to be driving for this long when I OWN a fully loaded Touareg. I am very much under the extended emissions warranty, they've done probably close to $10,000 worth of repairs as well as paid $3400 so far in rental car fees. I feel like the point is being missed by a lot of people across multiple forums, probably because of my formatting and long winded posts haha. I am THANKFUL that I have a rental car, I am by no means slamming what I have (the first loaner I received the 2nd time it was in service was a base model versa, no big!) My issue is that service has been dragging their feet for 18weeks, I've been lied to multiple times about dates and work completion, and once I turned it over to VW corporate they've exhibited some of the same issues as service. Just look at the $3400 rental bill to see what I mean, there's no excuse for that, how has someone let this drag on for that long? Its pretty pitiful. My problem is all my money is tied up in a fully warrantied Touareg that clearly cannot be fixed and I can't "move on" from this experience until its remedied, as in VW buys it back or service fixes it.

As far as diesels, yes you're absolutely right! They make up a huge portion of European vehicles. The fact is a lot of "progressive " nations are making a push of doing away w diesel powered vehicles as a whole, but I'm afraid that discussion may not lead anywhere enjoyable for anyone in an online forum lol.

Once again, nothing mean spirited, just a friendly jab haha tones and facial expressions don't convey over the internet unfortunately lol


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Well first of all, if you truly ARE under the extended warranty, adblue is free for you and the dealer should replenish it at every oil change and every time it gets low in between.
> 
> If for some reason you're buying your own - I've heard lots of issues of people using non Volkswagen DEF causing problems in the system
> 
> ...


Damnit I also meant to say thank you for posting and trying to help, I really do appreciate it! Trying to type all this while working and dealing w other crap I end up leaving stuff out!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

It's fine I got you I'm not taking anything rudely or whatever, I know you're probably insanely pissed off. Is this from Volkswagen dealership? How the heck are you getting these janky piece of crap loaners? I usually get fully loaded Tiguan or Atlas from my dealership lol...

I can understand your frustration and I know it sucks. but you have to ask yourself do you want to keep the car or do you just want the car gone and to move on?

If you want the car gone I would call Volkswagen corporate on the phone and absolutely insist that they buy the car back that you've had nothing but with issues with. If that doesn't work I would tell Volkswagen of America that you want your dealership to buy the car back and to give you a deal on another car on their lot or another lot.

sorry if I'm missing things but I'm on my phone and been running around like crazy since I first read your post

Club Touareg has an insanenumber of people that have owned touareg's since the beginning days and they can definitely help you out better than most could on this forum. Not knocking the vortex I absolutely love this place


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> It's fine I got you I'm not taking anything rudely or whatever, I know you're probably insanely pissed off. Is this from Volkswagen dealership? How the heck are you getting these janky piece of crap loaners? I usually get fully loaded Tiguan or Atlas from my dealership lol...
> 
> I can understand your frustration and I know it sucks. but you have to ask yourself do you want to keep the car or do you just want the car gone and to move on?
> 
> ...


Haha no problems buddy


Volkswagens-for-life said:


> It's fine I got you I'm not taking anything rudely or whatever, I know you're probably insanely pissed off. Is this from Volkswagen dealership? How the heck are you getting these janky piece of crap loaners? I usually get fully loaded Tiguan or Atlas from my dealership lol...
> 
> I can understand your frustration and I know it sucks. but you have to ask yourself do you want to keep the car or do you just want the car gone and to move on?
> 
> ...


Lol good just trying to have a nice laugh thru all of this. This is a tiny VW dealership, basically the closest one to me, some 1hr 15mins away. They barely have an inventory, let alone loaner vehicles. They have a sister Nissan store located in the same lot so a versa it was haha. This time even Nissan didn't have a car so they had to work out one with Enterprise. Its not a very nice area of town, so the inventory at enterprise leaves a lottle.something to be desired. I requested at least an SUV, I ended up with a base, dirty ol Rav4. I hate this freaking car so much. But am thankful nonetheless lol

I am very much in contact with VWoA. I'm as far up the chain as I can get right now, the final stage, the buyback team, is kept from customers until they officially accept a case. Thats the next step, hopefully to be agreed on around Jan 8th.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow man, you got ****ed from top to bottom on this whole thing. 

I hope everything works out for you. Honestly there isn't much you can do besides keep letting Volkswagen fix your car as it breaks, or coerce them to buy it back and move on. Keep us all posted and have a merry Christmas


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Wow man, you got ****ed from top to bottom on this whole thing.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you. Honestly there isn't much you can do besides keep letting Volkswagen fix your car as it breaks, or coerce them to buy it back and move on. Keep us all posted and have a merry Christmas


I totally agree. The dealership is honestly a joke, and VWoA couldn't care less. The RCM department has done the best they can but they don't have any real power to do anything. And unfortunately you're right, there's clearly nothing I can do otherwise it would be done by now. I'll start a full attorney search first thing Monday, maybe that will get something moving. I posted over on CT as well, finally, def some helpful people there, thank you!

I will make sure to add a conclusion to all this for anyone else who may ever end up in such a situation. Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad you found ct. Just FYI, finding another dealership might be the best betb right now if you want to keep the car


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Glad you found ct. Just FYI, finding another dealership might be the best betb right now if you want to keep the car


Haha that discussion was very seriously had about 4 weeks ago. I demanded that it be moved to another dealer. Then some high up in the organization got involved and we had a nice discussion and so I agreed to leave it there since he was backing me up on the situation. Then it turned out that high up was actually the service manager VWoA hadn't even been able to get in contact with. Then it turns out that service manager isn't even, he's a parts manager in an "acting service manager" position. For 2 stores (VW and Nissan). 

I've been in the auto industry my entire life, this situation screams a poorly managed store from the top. The real service managers said F this and left, they don't want to pay a REAL service manager so they go to the parts manager "Boy do we have an opportunity for you!". I've seen it a dozen times. It never works out.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahahaha omfg. That's absolutely horrible man it's just unreal the kind of bull**** some businesses will pull. I'm very blessed and thankful that my Volkswagen dealership has been nothing but phenomenal for me and all the years that I've been going there. I'm telling you just make those bitches transfer it to another dealership or put it on a damn flatbed for 300 bucks and tow it over


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Hahahaha omfg. That's absolutely horrible man it's just unreal the kind of bull**** some businesses will pull. I'm very blessed and thankful that my Volkswagen dealership has been nothing but phenomenal for me and all the years that I've been going there.


Agreed, this thread made me extremely sad the amount of garbage OP has been dragged through. And made me feel so extremely lucky as I have moved a lot in my life and have used 4 different dealers in the last 11 years, and only one of them screwed me (once right after a move and I never went back, but nothing like OPs story). 

Here's my 2cents

Moving it now to another dealership is a 50/50 proposition, either the dealer it's at is absolutely clueless so another dealer will be like "um yeah it's X, we fix that all the time....", or they will have to try to decipher what the current dealership has done and start diagnosis from scratch on their own. 

Buyback sounds like the resolution I would push for at this point, because what's the best case scenario for you now? The dealership fixes it and gets it back to you in Jan? Great, but the second you drive off the lot your mind will be focused on the dash waiting for an error. Say it doesn't break and you get home and the next time you take it out you will be constantly wondering if it will leave you stranded. The time after that.........it's just endless. Personally, I wouldn't even TALK about when they can get it fixed anymore or moving dealerships, I would just say present me an offer to buyback this vehicle. Buyback should be at fair market price based on other similar vehicles for sale in the area which could be hard to find for these rare vehicles. Take it and run, and maybe considering moving to a location near a decent VW dealer before getting another one. lol

Seriously man, I am pissed this happened to you, seriously need to review the dealership harshly online after it's over (never drop a review while they have your car lol) and I really hope you can walk away from this nightmare and not let it ruin Touaregs or diesels for you.


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Hahahaha omfg. That's absolutely horrible man it's just unreal the kind of bull**** some businesses will pull. I'm very blessed and thankful that my Volkswagen dealership has been nothing but phenomenal for me and all the years that I've been going there. I'm telling you just make those bitches transfer it to another dealership or put it on a damn flatbed for 300 bucks and tow it over


It's almost therapeutic talking about it and hearing other people agree that this is insane! Like I've said before on this forum or another, I have never, ever been a "speak to the manager" person. There are nights I go home and I'm laying in bed and I'm thinking "Am I just being unreasonable? Is the problem actually ME? I mean I do have a rental car in the meantime but...". But no, I KNOW I'm in the right here, it just makes me feel a lot better hearing from others how bad this is lol.

The most unfortunate part of having the Treg transferred to another dealer is starting this whole process over. I'm so sick of waiting, of driving silly toy cars, of having no ability to tow, I'm not sure how I would take another round of emails back and forth trying to diagnose this problem. How many more weeks? No one could give me an actual estimation and I wouldn't blame them for it, I'm just so exhausted from WAITING.


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Thumper3 said:


> Agreed, this thread made me extremely sad the amount of garbage OP has been dragged through. And made me feel so extremely lucky as I have moved a lot in my life and have used 4 different dealers in the last 11 years, and only one of them screwed me (once right after a move and I never went back, but nothing like OPs story).
> 
> Here's my 2cents
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reassuring words! It really is helpful just hearing someone agree with me. Some forums haven't been so kind or understanding but without the full story of every shenanigan I've dealt with I can't blame them THAT much.

You are exactly right, thats why we're having buyback discussions. How could I possibly put my family in this car and head off on a vacation? Go visit family out of town? What if I get a 50mile DEF warning on the interstate? What if I go to pull out or merge into traffic and my car goes into limp mode from some electrical gremlin? These are obviously issues anyone could face at any time but with a vehicle that has not only proven itself "unreliable", but possibly "undiagnosable/unfixable" as well I feel like keeping it would be a very poor decision for my family. These issues have all popped up just months after ownership with very few miles driven, I can't imagine it getting BETTER.

The only information I can find on a buyback scenario is actually very favorable to the customer. Basically anything that would get to a buyback point would be: manufacturer responsible for 100% of the full purchase price of the vehicle, including taxes and dealer fees, any non-refundable portions of extended warranties purchased, and even government fees such as title and tag expenses. We will see where it all goes and I will for sure keep the forums posted.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

NeedyTouareg said:


> It's almost therapeutic talking about it and hearing other people agree that this is insane! Like I've said before on this forum or another, I have never, ever been a "speak to the manager" person. There are nights I go home and I'm laying in bed and I'm thinking "Am I just being unreasonable? Is the problem actually ME? I mean I do have a rental car in the meantime but...". But no, I KNOW I'm in the right here, it just makes me feel a lot better hearing from others how bad this is lol.
> 
> The most unfortunate part of having the Treg transferred to another dealer is starting this whole process over. I'm so sick of waiting, of driving silly toy cars, of having no ability to tow, I'm not sure how I would take another round of emails back and forth trying to diagnose this problem. How many more weeks? No one could give me an actual estimation and I wouldn't blame them for it, I'm just so exhausted from WAITING.


I know you're concerned about going to a different dealership and 'starting over'... but for what its worth, most Volkswagen dealers carry actual VOLKSWAGENS as rentals and not schwaggy pieces of ****. Demand an Atlas SEL.


----------



## NeedyTouareg (Dec 23, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I know you're concerned about going to a different dealership and 'starting over'... but for what its worth, most Volkswagen dealers carry actual VOLKSWAGENS as rentals and not schwaggy pieces of ****. Demand an Atlas SEL.


I'm not gonna lie, the thought of starting this process over absolutely terrifies me lol. You do make a great point, though, if they come back and say tough titties you're waiting for this Touareg to get repaired I will 110% make damn sure it goes to a REAL VW dealer. I've sent them emails the past two days asking for any updates, no response lol.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

There is an advantage to starting fresh - new eyes, new skills, new angles of approach for repair etc.

Keep us posted, on CT also


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> There is an advantage to starting fresh - new eyes, new skills, new angles of approach for repair etc.


This is very true, at this point the risk is probably worth it especially since it seems like they are pretty clueless. Probably the first Touareg they've ever seen. Still, hopefully they just buy it back and end this nightmare.

OP are you near CO? LOL I can personally vouch for Ed Carroll in Fort Collins, make them tow it there if they insist on fixing it.


----------



## li gti (Apr 7, 2003)

Thumper3 said:


> This is very true, at this point the risk is probably worth it especially since it seems like they are pretty clueless. Probably the first Touareg they've ever seen. Still, hopefully they just buy it back and end this nightmare.
> 
> OP are you near CO? LOL I can personally vouch for Ed Carroll in Fort Collins, make them tow it there if they insist on fixing it.


Agreed Ed Collins is a great dealership very competent techs and they are all about customer experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewelina D (8 mo ago)

NeedyTouareg said:


> Copy/pasting my story to every VW/TDI forum that will have me.
> 
> Hey everyone, brand new account, first post here. This will probably be long winded so please bare with me.
> 
> ...





NeedyTouareg said:


> Copy/pasting my story to every VW/TDI forum that will have me.
> 
> Hey everyone, brand new account, first post here. This will probably be long winded so please bare with me.
> 
> ...


----------

